# Virtual Holiday Bash for our Discuss Cookers



## luvs (Dec 8, 2005)

what do you think, guys?  i think we ought to get this bash started!

what will you bring? food? gifts? good cheer? drinks? confetti for 2006?
we have awhile to decide what we'll bring.
i'm bringing a gift for all my dc friends!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll bring gifts for everyone and a pecan pie with a grahm cracker crust
oh and some hot chocolate and a bottle of Kaluha.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2005)

I will bring buckytom.  He is always good cheer.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2005)

What a great idea Mud!! 
He'll have us all giggling in no time.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Bucky up with Ken... now we will have a real laugh-a-minute!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 8, 2005)

Sure sure..... Bucky is the "it" person. Well Im wearing my Ugg boots and my REAL synthetic wolf pants with a turtle hat. And I get NO love.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2005)

Sushi.. I'm bringing a date for you!  A tall red head who loves to be hugged!!


----------



## Erik (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I'm bringin' the old barbershop chair, cases of tequila, lime juice and triple sec for margarita in your mouth shots!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for organizing the party, luvs.  I can bring the appetizers:  

Thai Shrimp Skewers
Spicy Shrimp Crostini
Wild Rice and Scallion Pancakes with Avocado Lime Salsa
Gingered Chicken Cakes wtih Cilantro-Lime Mayonnaise
Pesto Cherry Tomatoes
Marinated Chile Mushrooms

These are some of my favorite recipes to bring to holiday parties.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks 'bug, pdswife, and urmaniac. i'll be there with bells on. besides ken, we'll need madirite at the door, ronjohn serving libations, andy m. paying off the police outside, erik and "the chair", home chef charming the ladies, michael/ftw on karaoke, gb taking pictures of it all, and of course, the one, the only, the incomparable deadly sushi as emcee.


----------



## Home chef (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Bucky. I'm so glad to be included in the party!

I've been working on a variation of the rec posted last month for drunken apples. I'll bring that along with my 1950's collection of lounge music.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Very good point, bucky!! We also forgot Wasabi as a Hula dancer!!

Oh, and (how could I forget!!) make sure to bring along your lad, too... I would love to meet him!!


----------



## luvs (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm bringing 'a Christmas Story'!


----------



## thier1754 (Dec 10, 2005)

May I come?  I'll bring the fiddle and play carols.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

Their1754 I'll play the piano with you! And I will bring my famous Chocolate Cake!

 Cameron


----------



## Home chef (Dec 11, 2005)

So wher will this event take place? I'm thinking about an elegant hotel ballroom. There will be plenty of waiters / waitresses pouring drinks and dolling out food made by the members. I'd really like to see Alton Brown in a Hawaiian shirt and drinking egg nog (Yuk!). Maybe Rachel Ray and her "Sweetie" could stay for 30 minutes LOL.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

I will wear a slinky black dress and elbow-length gloves, but will make everyone feel my biceps after working out for almost a year.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be wearing jeans and an over sized sweater to hide what's happened to my tummy after NOT exercising a bit in the last two months!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 11, 2005)

*I'll do the hula and bring a pineapple upsidedown cake.*


----------



## cara (Dec 12, 2005)

do need/want something from Germany?
Lebkuchen, Spekulatius, Lübecker Marzipan?


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 12, 2005)

I will bring Barbara, Orange Cake, Calabash Shimp fresh of course, Not me Silly the Shrimp ! And Fountain Drinks, Theres a cow down the road if we need one, DO you think they will miss it ?  
Oh well once some of you see me dance you will have a cow anyway    Let the Party Begin !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am sure you will woo the heck out of the ladies with your dirty dancing, James!!   

Hubba, hubba, hubba....


----------



## Raven (Dec 12, 2005)

I just pulled a batch of Gingerbread Men and 2 Applesauce Cakes (1 with and 1 without walnuts) out of the oven!

Anyone want a cookie and a slice of warm cake? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll bring me, myself, and i


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 15, 2005)

When's the bash?

C & G


----------



## Dove (Dec 15, 2005)

*I'll do the hula and bring a pineapple upsidedown cake.*

*Wasabi -----I'll bring the cake if you do the hula upsidedown.*
*Marge*


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey I'll take some of the pineapple cake. Any one want any chocolate cake before I go play a song?

Cameron


----------



## luvs (Dec 16, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> I'll bring me, myself, and i


 
more than enough of a gift to give us. we luv our middie!

great ideas, all of you. our d/c getogether is on it's way!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 16, 2005)

Sure middie!!!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 17, 2005)

Since I like cars, I could be the chauffer... would you prefer a white limo or a black one?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 17, 2005)

TXguy said:
			
		

> Since I like cars, I could be the chauffer... would you prefer a white limo or a black one?


 
We would like the Venga Bus!!  We sure like to party!!
The venga bus is coming, the venga bus is coming... woo hoo!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 17, 2005)

He's looking for one!!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 17, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We would like the Venga Bus!!  We sure like to party!!
> The venga bus is coming, the venga bus is coming... woo hoo!!


I found something even better... click here


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2005)

cooool, a shoe box with wheels.

does it have a big sunroof? you know maidrite will want to stand up thru the roof and holler "happy holidays" to everyone we pass.

then we get to "pants" him when barbara gets in...


----------



## TXguy (Dec 17, 2005)

I might bring a second with an enclosed swimming pool, too....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 17, 2005)

That looks very cool, S.S.B., now where should we cruise around?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2005)

I vote for a ride around the Bahama Islands... does that thing float?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll bring a ton of tortilla chips along with giant vats of guacamole, salsa, sour cream, and piping hot refried beans.  I LOVE nachos!!!

I'll also bring the Midori Sours and Mai Tais!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm.. that rather sounds like a bbq.. ;o)))


----------



## TXguy (Dec 18, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> That looks very cool, S.S.B., now where should we cruise around?



You decide, I'm just the designated driver.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 20, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I'll bring a ton of tortilla chips along with giant vats of guacamole, salsa, sour cream, and piping hot refried beans. I LOVE nachos!!!
> 
> I'll also bring the Midori Sours and Mai Tais!
> 
> Barbara


 
And don't forget Mr. Maidrite! I think we should make a world wide tour!!!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 22, 2005)

Which parts of the world? The car is amphibious and I need to know wehn to turn on the cruise control.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 24, 2005)

Well TX you probably should know when to turn on the cruise control not wehn. By the way I am walking because TXguy don't have his license. Actually now that I think about it I'll ride because we can just hide from the police. He has driving experience from racing games.

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I'll get enough practice, due to the long distances involved...
In excess of 24,000 miles.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2005)

I think we should head to all places warm and tropical.
Sunshine.. doesn't that sound good on this cold wintery day?


----------



## TXguy (Dec 27, 2005)

Would the Bahamas be OK?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

They would be wonderful Txguy!
They have beautiful beaches, nice people and great food.

Hey, when is this party going to start?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 27, 2005)

I vote for New Year's Eve! All in favor say I and all opposed say Nay!!

I!!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm all for it!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 29, 2005)

All in favor of the Tour to the bahamas as a stop on the tour say "I"!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 29, 2005)

*A big, resounding "I"!!! *


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm waiting for the car to pick me up!  Yipppeeeee!!!


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope you don`t want me to drive you ? I already had half a bottle of my redwine... 
btw: is there good red wine at the bahamas??


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm sure there is!    I do know that when you go there the bars (or at least the ones at the hotels) let you make your own drinks!  We were shocked when they handed us the bottle!  We had a blast!

Might have been 18 of the best vacation days we ever had!


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2005)

I couldn't help but laugh reading this line.  Where I live the parties are so non-stop that I haven't logged in here in ages -- all I can do on the computer is check email and do minimal shopping.  This week, between the holidays, I've had 4 parties to go to.  I have two more this weekend, and have had a few before, and two friends who want to throw them in January.  With my own party (first weekend in December) .... no time for virtual parties.  Thank heaven Mom shopped the yard sales and found me a few glittery black sweaters ... I'm not much of a shopper, and definitely not a clothes horse.  Those black pants and sweaters have been a lifesaver.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

OK listen TXguy does not drink! He may have had a sip of Mom and Dad's wine but he does not drink! So we should be cool!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 30, 2005)

I said I was the designated driver!! so don't worry. but, I might take a few hints from my favorite sport, NASCAR racing.....


----------

